# Bombing of America



## elmilitaro (Apr 19, 2006)

OK, it really wasn't a bombing raid as I try to make it sound 


But can somebody give me more information about the bomb-ladened balloons the japanese released over America.


Thank you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

In case u didnt notice, I fixed ur siggy elmil, and also sized it out some to fit better...... If u dont like it, lemme know and I'll play with the image some more....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

As for the balloon bombs.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

Fugos: Japanese Balloon Bombs of WWII
Offically; in the waning days of the Pacific War Japan tried a last ditch ploy to hit the United States with a terror weapon. That weapon was the Balloon Bomb. It was supposed to set fire to the West Coast and drop anti-personel bombs randomly on the U.S. In research after the war it was found that the Japanese built 15,000 of them but only launched 9,300. A little over 300 Balloon Bomb incedents occured in the U.S. and Canada. The only casualties were a woman and five kids in Bly, Oregon on a church picnic, who found and moved one. It expoded, killing them all. 

http://www.seanet.com/~johnco/fugo.htm


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> In case u didnt notice, I fixed ur siggy elmil, and also sized it out some to fit better...... If u dont like it, lemme know and I'll play with the image some more....




Thanks, I really appreciate it. though it could be a little longer lenghtwise and a little less wider, but other than that it looks terrific.


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> As for the balloon bombs.....





 I'll remember that next time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

Actually, the pic is alittle large as it sits now..... Mine seems to be just the right size-ish....

And ur welcome...


----------



## Erich (May 8, 2006)

this maybe trivial but I have a friend that checked on the area in the hills above his SE Oregon town of the bomb that cost the life of the pastors family....this area is about 100 miles to my east. To my west in the area of the coastal mtns above Brookings another one blew hurting no-one except causing a small fire that quickly blew out on itself. The whole idea of course was that the Japanese could somehow cause numerous and rather wild and large forest fires to draw away manpower from our extreme efforts in defeating the Japanaese on their mainland. the idea was a propaganda one of course and the balloons were hardly felt. Silly as they let these things fly during the fall months of wind and rain


----------



## Twitch (May 10, 2006)

Elmilitario- I just posted this article I wrote about 4 years ago on the subject- http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/jap-balloons-bats-3974.html#post163218 Might help.....


----------



## elmilitaro (May 10, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## hellothere (Jul 22, 2006)

Also a jap pilot also tried to drop fire bombs on US forests. Only 2 bombs went off and where eaasly delt with by forest rangers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2006)

Ummm that was from the balloons man. The only Japanese planes that ever flew over the United States were over Alaska. None flew over the Continental US mainland.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 24, 2006)

This plane dropped 2 bombs into an Oregon forest in September 1942. The Yokosuka E14y1 (Glen) was a submarine-launched floatplane catapulted from the deck. I'm too lazy to look up which Japanese I-boat number did it, but rest assured it was done.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow I had not heard of that one. Thanks for correcting me. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 27, 2006)

I watched a TV documentary which stated that a ballon bomb descended on a manhattan project facility and damaged an electrical power station which caused a black out in the manhattan research centre. What a coincidence!


----------



## Bullockracing (Jul 28, 2006)

Twitch said:


> This plane dropped 2 bombs into an Oregon forest in September 1942. The Yokosuka E14y1 (Glen) was a submarine-launched floatplane catapulted from the deck. I'm too lazy to look up which Japanese I-boat number did it, but rest assured it was done.



I thought that attack was carried out against US territory around the Panama Canal?


----------



## Twitch (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok, looked it up. It was the I-25 that launched the floatplane that bombed Oregon.

Here's a segment of an article I did regarding the Panama Canal deal:

The Sen-Toku class I-400 was built as the largest submarine class in the world in 1943 in Kure Navy Yard. This new class was designed to carry three two-seat Aichi M6A1 Seiran (Mountain Haze) floatplane torpedo-bombers capable of carrying either two 550-lb bombs or a 1,760-lb. torpedo at a range of 739 miles. 

During her construction the idea was born to use the Sen-Tokus to launch a surprise air attacks against the Panama Canal's Gatun Locks. The plan was to assign ten Seirans to strike the Locks with six torpedoes and four bombs. Destroying these locks would empty Gatun Lake and block the passage of shipping for months it was thought. 

On December 30, 1944 when the I-400 was launched the attack on the Panama Canal had been shelved due to the large B-29 fire bomb raids on Tokyo. Revenge would now be had with an operation against San Francisco no less, putting I-15’s earlier recon to use. During the I-400’s construction several I-13 class boats were modified to carry two aircraft.

The Sen Toku class was large, being about half again as large as America fleet boats. The I-401 and I-402 followed. I-404 and I-405 were under construction at war’s end with the 404 being 90% complete. Thirteen more of the big boats were planned. They displaced 6,560 tons submerged and were 400 feet long. No submarine was larger until the American nuclear subs put to sea in the 1960s.

Four diesels with a combined power of 7,700 HP were augmented by four electrics with 2,400 combined horsepower for underwater activity. The big subs had snorkels in the style of U-boats too allowing use of the diesels while submerged. Surface speeds of 18.75 knots could be attained while 6.5 knots was maximum speed submerged. Fuel bunkers carried sufficient fuel for 37,500 nautical miles at 14 knots! 

Maximum dive depth was shallow compared to U-boats at 330 feet. Ten 25 mm cannon served as AA weaponry while twenty 533mm torpedoes would launch from eight forward tubes. One 140mm deck gun was mounted. Crew compliment was 144 officers and men. 

The three 38-foot long Seirans rode in a 115-foot cylindrical hanger nose to tail during transport to target area. Assembly was accomplished in just six minutes. The assembly crews were aided in low light conditions with fluorescent paint on key parts. Wingspan assembled measured 40 feet with normal weight at 9,370 lbs.

A catapult on the forward deck could launch the planes either with or without their floats. One way missions would require no floats. A 1,400 HP Atsuta 32 inverted V-12 liquid-cooled gave good performance. Top speed of the Seiran was 295 MPH at 17,060 feet with floats and 360 MPH without. The ceiling of 32,480 feet was rather high. It was close in performance and looks to the rugged Aichi D4Y dive bomber with the same power plant.

Twenty M6A1s were made including several float-less trainers called the Nanzan (Southern Mountain) with retracting landing gear. Gun armament for all was a single 12.7 mm in the rear cockpit for defense.

The ever-changing course of the war saw the I-400 class boats attack plans change with it. No Panama Canal or San Francisco forays were attempted. The Ulithi Harbor at Truk Island was earmarked in an operation with I-401 plus I-13 and I-14 carrying their swift Nakajima C6N1 Saiun (Myrt) long range reconnaissance aircraft. The Myrts would recon the harbor and report to I-400 and I-401. Not having floats we must surmise that they were to be ditched. 

The attack was set for August 17th under a full moon. The Seirans were to each carry bombs for the attack then return and land near their submarines. After the attack, all four I-boats were to proceed to Singapore for fuel and take on new planes for the attack. Ten Seirans were to be stationed there prior to the attack on Ulithi. Their markings were to be changed to American ones to aid in their camouflage for a surprise factor.

Before the operation played out the war was over and the big boats were surrendered to the Americans. All three completed Sen-Tokus survived the war. They were later evaluated then sunk in target practice in mid 1946. They were unique to history. No other WW II nation had any sub with an aircraft aboard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

Intersting thanks for the info.


----------

